# Blood work results need advice please



## jsam (Jul 19, 2014)

Got results and need help with interpretation of them and what I need to discuss with dr on follow up appointment on Monday

Thanks

http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/jsam3/library/Mobile Uploads


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 19, 2014)

Can't see the results, the link points to a "Private Album"


----------



## jsam (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok let's try this againHello!
jsam3 shared an album with you.


View Album, http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/jsam3/library/Mobile Uploads


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 19, 2014)

Well, you have super low test, did you cycle recently?
Do you have your LH/FSH levels?
Your cholesterol is pretty bad too, the total # is not as important as the HDL/LDL ratio but in your case both are bad.
I can't comment on the high glucose, but with this # no wonder your HemoA1C it high as well.


----------



## jsam (Jul 19, 2014)

I did a cycle a little over a year under the guidance of the local gym guru.  After visiting forums for six months I realize he didn't know jack or just didn't care.  Ultimately it was my responsibility to investigate I didn't so I think I may have done some damage to myself and no one to blame but myself.  That being said here was the cycle:
250mg test(don't know ester) and tren every 3rd day.  I can only assume that is what I was taking took his word for it.  

        He never brought up blood work let alone pre mid or post so they were not done.  And there wasn't a AI, HCG or a PCT done.   

         Been feeling really bad lately lazy no energy with no ED issues.  But thought I may be LOW T that's why I went to get blood work.  Talked with dr and he sent me for the BW.  

         Now have to go over results with him on Monday and want some guidance on what I should be asking him.  Have read alot of horror stories about general prac Dr's not knowing what their talking about when it comes to Trt/Hrt just looking to avoid making any more mistakes


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 19, 2014)

jsam said:


> I did a cycle a little over a year under the guidance of the local gym guru.  After visiting forums for six months I realize he didn't know jack or just didn't care.  Ultimately it was my responsibility to investigate I didn't so I think I may have done some damage to myself and no one to blame but myself.  That being said here was the cycle:
> 250mg test(don't know ester) and tren every 3rd day.  I can only assume that is what I was taking took his word for it.
> 
> He never brought up blood work let alone pre mid or post so they were not done.  And there wasn't a AI, HCG or a PCT done.
> ...



Tren for a first cycle and no PCT, nice...

Jsam, to have more feedback, post a pic of your results so that we don't have to click on a link and then navigate through the pics, if you want people to comment make them more accessible.
If you don't know how to make the pic readily visible then simply write them down.

Without your LH/FSH there's no way to know if you're primary or secondary hypogonadal, therefore we can't tell you if it's worth trying a restart.
The sure thing is that there's very few chance that your Doc knows about a restart protocol. Your test is way below normal range, worst case scenario he asks you to clean up your diet, lifestyle, etc...and ask for another test in a few month. Other option is that he proposes to put you on TRT straight away. I don't think you should go down that path without trying a restart if relevant.

What are your stats? Age, weight, BF, etc?

No wonder you feel like shit with such low levels, I'm actually very surprised that you don't have ED/libido issues.


----------



## jsam (Jul 19, 2014)

How do you make pics avail? Don't see that option was told had to go to photo bucket or something like that to post a url to goto?  
44 5 10 270 bf30%
Starting a carb cycling diet and workout with 3js nutrition on Tues to get weight off


----------



## dsa8864667 (Jul 19, 2014)

**** 3js use Spongy ( Helios Nutrition)!


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 19, 2014)

jsam said:


> How do you make pics avail? Don't see that option was told had to go to photo bucket or something like that to post a url to goto?
> 44 5 10 270 bf30%
> Starting a carb cycling diet and workout with 3js nutrition on Tues to get weight off



Upload on Imgur or something similar, copy the pic URL (NOT the Imgur page URL, the pic URL), select insert pic from URL, paste it and untick the box "retrieve remote file"


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 19, 2014)

dsa8864667 said:


> **** 3js use Spongy ( Helios Nutrition)!



This...I've used 3j and he's nothing but templates, I asked to change some hot meals to cold bcuz of work..this fukR tells me to eat 8oz deli meat 1cup lettuce and 1slice cheese w/no bread.. his response "This is all I could do" lmao
I plan on using Spongy around Jan for the entire year (hopefully)


----------



## jsam (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## jsam (Jul 19, 2014)

Hope this makes it easier.  On the road with phone trying to get these posted won't be at computer till tomorrow


----------



## jsam (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## jsam (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 19, 2014)

Glad to see you made it out alive.
****ing tren on first cycle and with no AI or pct 
Well at least you know you hold up well


----------



## jsam (Jul 19, 2014)

[/URL[URL=http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/jsam3/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140716_104542_zpste4tmepb.jpg.html]


----------



## jsam (Jul 19, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Glad to see you made it out alive.
> ****ing tren on first cycle and with no AI or pct
> Well at least you know you hold up well


Me to!   Yes I think I tolerated it well but not sure hpta fully recovered.  That's why I'm looking for adivce about what to ask doc.  I know in need at least the other tests lh/fish at a minimum.  Just looking to cover all bases so I don't waste time with him waiting months to get anything accomplished


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 19, 2014)

Without LH and FSH numbers it's pointless to guess if you can be restarted or not. How long between the end of the cycle and when the blood works was done? Tren can fukk with your lipids and chol but if you've been off for a while they should've gone back to normal. Do you have family history of cholesterol problems? Any baseline value from previous tests or doctors? Sometimes simple lifestyle changes can be enough to bring these levels into healthy ranges. 

Your glucose was high but did you fast for 12hrs before the test? If you were fasted this should be looked into more as a possible sign of pre-diabetes. If you weren't fasted I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## jsam (Jul 19, 2014)

Been a year since cycle.  The test was on a 12hr fast.  2 years ago had blood work  as part of a check up he told me to change diet and lose weight I did and got blood work 6 months later and was told everything was better.  Don't have these results but I am doing the same thing starting a new diet I believe the results will get better.  The last 9 months my diet went to sh_t and workout was non existent I thought it was just depression from a bitter divorce but I think low t has something to do with it.  I will ask for lh/fish test from doctor on monday


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 19, 2014)

A link, Mate, to a wise UGB member's restart protocol. You may want to read this over and consider it.


----------



## jsam (Jul 20, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> A link, Mate, to a wise UGB member's restart protocol. You may want to read this over and consider it.



Great read.  I am going to tell him I need to get th lh/fsh panel to see if I havent restarted and see what the results are.  Just guessing without those tests right?


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 20, 2014)

your a1c is not a big deal, knock off the sweets and soda and you are good. cholesterol needs work, diet and probably a statin imo


----------



## jsam (Jul 20, 2014)

ken Sass said:


> your a1c is not a big deal, knock off the sweets and soda and you are good. cholesterol needs work, diet and probably a statin imo


Starting a carb cycling diet next week.  From what ive read it looks like this is right up my alley.


----------

